# Horsham Coffee Roasters



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Has anyone brought any beans from these guys?

They're just down the road from work so was fairly tempted to try & buy local.

Thanks


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've just got a batch from my sub, not opened yet though


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

I've visited Bond St Coffee in Brighton (related to and with coffee roasted by Horsham) which was excellent


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah Brighton might be easier for me to get to, thanks Jon.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I seem to remember they were a DSOL roaster in the first ever subscription, I believe he is an ex pilot. If I have it right they were very good


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bradley is a really nice guy and a good toaster, pop into their shop in Brighton, or give them a call, he is really helpful


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool, I'm often in Brighton for work so I'll call in & see Bradley.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I work just outside of Horsham (technically still Horsham I think) so could pop in if they are open to visitors.

T.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

That may help T thanks. I cover Crawley too so they're local enough for me to call in too.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

These guys have saved me when I was starting out and didnt even have a grinder. Popped in, grabbed a packet and had half grounded and half left as beans.

I still think it was one of the best coffees I've ever had and since than, although things have evolved in terms of my setup, technique and knowledge I still can't get that flavour and sweetness I had from their Workhorse Blend.


----------



## jamonation (Dec 29, 2015)

Just wanted to give this thread a bump. I've been working through some of their coffees here at home in the West Sussex coffee wasteland. I'm really enjoying their Workhorse blend in milk based espresso drinks. It is a very well rounded roast, so it doesn't like too much milk or the subtle flavours get lost.

They describe it as:



> Nutty, chocolate body with sweet orange and caramel notes. The blend is subject to change, however we aim to achieve a consistent taste profile.


I think that's exactly right. I've also got a bag of their Pioneer, to which I am looking forward to trying soon.

Finally, I've got a bag of their Honduras finca El Caracol, which I'm saving for last. They describe it as 'sweet caramel with walnut and black cherry. Excellent for espresso.' - I'm pretty sure this is going to become my go to bean.

Anyway, long winded way of saying everyone should give them a try! https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I really need to pay them a visit, as I work 10min away from the place!

T.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Horsham roasters supplied a batch of Rwandan LSOL beans in Jan 2015 when i had a guest slot. They were pretty good if memory serves me.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Called into Horsham roasters on Monday as I'd virtually run out of beans. Managed to get a bag of Benchmark Brazilian roasted on 16th June. Work really well as a flat white & espresso. Will definitely be getting some more of these.

Was made to feel really welcome & was told that I could collect any orders in future to save postage.

Was nice to be able to just call in somewhere and pick up some decent beans.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought a bag of Peruivan organic last month during a day trip to Brighton, It was good but I wouldn't be buying from them for a while as I like to try different roasters or I look out for deals.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There's a coffee shop (Krema) near us that opened at the turn of the year and just uses Horsham, including Workhorse. I have had stunning coffee in there - a lovely cold brew amongst them.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

About to place my first ever order with Horsham Coffee. So far I've added a bag of Daterra Santa Colombia and a bag of Workhorse to my basket.

Any other recommendations from their current range?

Thanks.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Their Kiandieri AA was amazing when I last had it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

cambosheff said:


> Their Kiandieri AA was amazing when I last had it.


Went with your recommendation plus added a bag of Pioneer blend to the above two. Six bags of different beans from two new roasters that I've not tried before on their way...


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I've gone through around 10kg from Horsham, really friendly and helpful guys. They now have the facility to grab a "complimentary" coffee whilst visiting.

Some good pricing on kilos as well which always helps.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Are they still roasting everything really bright? Last time I tried them everything looked like it was barely past first crack and hardly drinkable (for me at least).

T.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

HCR Kenya Kianderi AA


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

If anyone is looking to order coffee I highly recommend trying this Rawandan from Horsham. I originally bought it when I was in the uk for my aeropress which I really enjoyed. I had some left over so when I got back to France I used it with the Pavoni and it makes a great espresso with orange and caramel notes. With forum discount it's only £18 a kilo which makes it the best value coffee I've ever bought but regardless of price it's one of the best coffees I've had in a long time.

https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/pioneer


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

I bought a grinder from them which i'm really pleased with, but as part of that purchase received a free bag of beans... Rwanda Liza Relationship Coffee, which on their site was retailing for around £10. I really enjoyed this coffee and would very happily purchase from them again. Definitely worth buying some beans and seeing what you think.


----------

